# Finishing a Pendant



## grz5 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was wondering what the universal opinion was on finishing a pendant?


----------



## sailing_away (Aug 31, 2011)

I use spray lacquer.   I remove the pendant from the mandrel and hang it for spraying.  While it is drying, I can start turning the next one.  Quick and easy and after final sanding.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2011)

Richard - Do you do multiple coats?   I've had less than perfect results using spray lacquer, but I think thats a problem with my experience with the products.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 31, 2011)

I use Medium CA with the lathe off.


----------



## grz5 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've seen people use a sanding sealer before using the spray lacquer. Has anyone ever tried wipe-on poly?


----------



## sailing_away (Sep 1, 2011)

I use multiple light coats of lacquer.  Usually using fine steel wool right before the final coat.  I have not tried wipe-on poly yet.  I've used it before on other projects and it worked quite well.


----------



## grz5 (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you apply a sanding sealer to help "pop" the grain or does the multiple coats of lacquer do that?


----------



## sailing_away (Sep 1, 2011)

I have not tried sanding sealer yet.  Several coats of lacquer seem to work quite well.  I'll try sanding sealer next time.


----------



## hewunch (Sep 1, 2011)

Not sure about this, but isn't sanding sealer basically thinned lacquer?


----------



## Craftdiggity (Sep 1, 2011)

I use CA for my wood pendants.


----------



## grz5 (Sep 2, 2011)

how do you apply the CA?  Does it help "Pop" the grain? I ask because I have recently contrast stained a piece of curly maple and I'm looking to pop the grain while achieving a gloss finish.


----------



## grz5 (Sep 18, 2011)

Decided to try dipping the pendants in poly after accidentally spraying them with shellac instead of lacquer and they turned out great!  I'll find a way to put up a few pics when I get a chance.


----------



## grz5 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just a side thought..has anyone ever tried buffing a poly finish?  Also how many coats of poly do people usually apply?  The current finish i have on them now is 3x coats of spray shellac and 2x coats of poly from dipping them


----------

